# Seaweed?



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

Headed out for an afternoon and evening of shark fishing somewhere between the Navarre and P'Cola Beach bridges. Is the seaweed still strong on the Gulf side? It was an invasion on Thursday....

Thanks and tight lines this weekend!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Fort Pickens was ridiculous this morning! Never seen it so thick


----------



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks! I'll give it a shot on the north end of Ft Pickens, fingers crossed.


----------

